# Can Prednisone change behavior?



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merlin has had 3 doses of prednisone so far (20 mg each). I expected the increased thirst and more frequent urination (up twice a night), but I have noticed a kind of lethargy too. Last evening he wasn't thrilled to go on his walk and the same this morning. Really lagging and was very happy to turn back home. Do you think this is definitely related to the pred? I didn't realize there could be behavior changes this fast on such a low dose. 

Is this anything for me to worry about? I will call the vet tomorrow to ask and maybe shorten the course to start every other day Monday instead of Tuesday.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

One of mine was just on it and I didnt noticed anything different... She didnt even get up during the night to go out.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I guess in some dogs it can cause behavioral changes. http://www.wedgewoodpharmacy.com/monographs/prednisone.asp

I didn't see a behavior change in Shadow, but he did have an accident in the house while I was at work that I know must have mortified him!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> One of mine was just on it and I didnt noticed anything different... She didnt even get up during the night to go out.


You are lucky!!! LOL!! Merlin usually can hold it for a long time, but not the last few days.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for the link Kimm!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Neer noticved any difference in KayCee either. I mean, more water, more pee, but nothing else.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

When Meggie was on it the first time she was less than 2 years old. It changed her in several ways - she became aggressive while she was on it (mostly food related, but it carried over) and it changed her eating habits. Before she nibbled at food and we could leave dry food down for her to snack on throughout the day. Being on the pred made her scarf down every morsel and beg for more. She never went back to snacking, but she did stop being aggessive.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> Merlin has had 3 doses of prednisone so far (20 mg each). I expected the increased thirst and more frequent urination (up twice a night), but I have noticed a kind of lethargy too. Last evening he wasn't thrilled to go on his walk and the same this morning. Really lagging and was very happy to turn back home. Do you think this is definitely related to the pred? I didn't realize there could be behavior changes this fast on such a low dose.
> 
> Is this anything for me to worry about? I will call the vet tomorrow to ask and maybe shorten the course to start every other day Monday instead of Tuesday.


Our springer, Cody, was on massive doses of pred for AIHA and YES it can cause lethargy. Many dogs on the AIHA board being treated with pred report the same symptoms.


----------

